# how to setup bearing guided cutters roman ogee in r/table please



## matey (Jan 26, 2005)

hi all tried yesterday to experiment with bearing guided cutters in router table to see what profile they reproduced,used roman ogee bit with 1/4rad bearing,

and square piece of 19mm thick mdf. was unsure wether i needed to use the fence, so set fence level with bearing using steel ruler, set cutter height so that the bearing was level with top of mdf stock.

lowered cutter a little and routed mdf, then raised cutter some more,

not sure if this is easiest or correct way to set use bearing guided cutters or how i obtain different profiles with same cutter. any pdfs would be helpfull.

do i need to use the fence if stock is not curved.


thank you


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Matey,

You're on the right track. The easiest way to line up the bearing with the fence is to use a straight edge like you described. I use a piece of heavy plastic I have had kicking around for a long time, but a ruler, or any straight edge works fine. Once the bearing is isolated you can run the full profile with no problem.

To experiment a little, you can raise or lower the bit, exposing as little or as much of the cutter as you would like. You can also move the fence in a little, letting it take less of a cut. 

If working straight stock, the fence is a great help, especially getting on and off the bearing. There is no chance of the bit "running around the corner" of the piece, putting the profile where you might not want it. If you are not using a fence, make sure you use a safety or fulcrum pin to support your piece as you rotate the work into the cutter. 

You'll be amazed at how many different profiles you can cut with the bits you already have paid for!

Have fun fooling around, and work safe!


----------



## matey (Jan 26, 2005)

thanks kp91 there is no lead in pin on my table so have not tried any thing with curves yet ,have misgivings about workpiece being snatched by cutter bit.

the r/table has threaded inserts i might be able screw some 6mm rod into insert to use as guide or use a battern with curved end, getting some books from libary for more info.

thank you


----------



## jarity (Jun 28, 2012)

old post. NEW info that i have been searching for.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Clcik on the member videos tab at the top left of your page and watch the video on building your own VacGuard. The VacGuard serves as a safety starting pin, bit guard, dust collection accessory and provides more light on the work area. It is quick and easy to build and set up. This gives you a safe and efficient way to use bearing guided bits for routing shapes on your table.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just one more way

==


----------

